# Planer sled material



## ShawnSpencer (Mar 7, 2014)

I have been using an mdf planer sled. It is two peices of 3/4 put together for rigidity but, with long boards >72" the thing is heavy as hell and hard to manipulate. I was thinking of using a single sheet of 3/4 melamine for one instead. It would be lighter. Removal for the hot glued wedges would be easier. Is this a good idea or am I missing something? Are there other materials yall would use?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I don't see why melamine wouldn't work (if the hot glue will adhere well enough to secure your wedges). I use a big piece of 'lumbercore' salvaged from an old piano and pneumatic brad nails to secure my wedges.


----------



## ajthomas5009 (Dec 21, 2013)

I've built the fancey planer sled about a year ago and honestly my preferred method is to make a long auxiliary bed out of 1.5" MDF with a face of hardboard. Then I just use waxed MDF scraps hot glue and playing cards or note cards. I too got sick of lugging the heavy sled and found this way works better and is lighter.


----------



## DBordello (Jan 16, 2015)

I am interested in making a planer sled as well for long boards. Is it is as simple as a 72"x12"x3/4" piece of MDF (or Melamine), some shims, and some hot glue?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

DBordello, That's what I use. But I use brad nails rather than hot glue to hold my shims and cleats in place.


----------

